# New license plates... these might ruffle some feathers.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just ordered these....









Might not be the most popular plates out there, but I like em.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You may be right Chris. In the Austin area there are more than a few, shall we say, earth children? You might get a few looks and comments from the tree huggers but you know what? _________ and the horses they rode in on. Right?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Great plates Chris---gotta love bar-d's additude---its so American


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice agree with bar-d.... although i might suggest you put them on the hunting vehicle instead of the "beemer"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I agree too...I might have to get my own and put it on the caddy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well our other car is a Prius. Not because i'm an earth child, but because I love to smile while at the pump. So... I could either put these on my truck, or the Prius. What do you think?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

just me but i say the truck


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice, If you got some "Fur Killer Plates" lets see em...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris , when the earth children choose to confront you just tell them that you do Brazilian waxing for the ladies.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chris , when the earth children choose to confront you just tell them that you do Brazilian waxing for the ladies.


LMAO, good one youngdon! That ought to keep em guessing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks bar-d it took me fifteen minutes to type it I was laughing so hard.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't buy it guys, Chris is totally an earth child to the max. His promo company even sells seed packets with peace signs on them!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope you have good insurance on the vehicles.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Don't buy it guys, Chris is totally an earth child to the max. His promo company even sells seed packets with peace signs on them!


.
Say it ain't so Chris!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> .
> Say it ain't so Chris!


Haha! Let me put it this way. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 that will run E85 Ethanol. I have put it in my truck 3 times and this thing is an '08.







I would love to help the earth, but i'm not doing it at my expense. lol

In order of full disclosure though, we do also own a Prius. Again though, I didn't buy it to save the planet







. I bought this thing to save ME money. I smile every time I put gas in it, and smile even more when I put it into all electric mode - a hack I had to implement here in the US, which is standard in all other countries the Prius ships to, but not the US!

Anyway....I am ALL over the brazilian wax thing! I can't wait to use that on these hippy dippy folks in Austin. Should be a good time. Maybe I should video tape it?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Guys see how he skirted around the question about a the seeds?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Guys see how he skirted around the question about a the seeds?


I'm just so confused!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I'm just so confused!!


Ebbs is a good friend and i'm sure he's just trying to get me back for all the crap I give him. I think he's a little jealous of all the hunting I have been doing lately while he's at home watching hunting videos on his new ipad
















As for the seed thing... I sell ad specialties (promotional products) and this time of year a lot of people buy custom seed packets with their logo on them. I can't say we have ever printed a peace sign though.







I'm surprised he brought it up after all of those tomato seeds I sent him.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Chris,
I feel better now!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would love to see the video as you throw the Brazilian thing out there. Probably have some good laughs. If you get any takers from the earth children I'd turn tail and run though, probably be biting off more than you could chew.


----------



## HD56PAN (Apr 10, 2010)

That's just right in my book


----------



## wyohunter (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet plates man!


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like it.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice plates, last I know our state won't let anyone have the fur word on a plate, they say it is a derogatory word, and is a synonoum for Gays.


----------

